# Swinging Golf Ball



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Found these practice foam golf balls at Walmart and they make great targets . You can lay them in the lawn and knock them about with the slingshot . They are indestructible when used with slingshots. Inexpensive also . A pack of 6 for about $3 . They really make great blowgun targets .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shot!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hole in one!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are one dangerous dude. I wouldn't wanna be a bat in your belfry. :lol:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great shot


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty sweet


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Shot TF!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great shot.

With swinging objects do you always aim for the point of zero velocity (top of the swing, where the object is changing direction)?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total cool you be the man with every weapon I see you with in your video's....think I am going to have to set my tent up in

your back yard & take a few lessons....Best to ya my friend~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Great shot.
> 
> With swinging objects do you always aim for the point of zero velocity (top of the swing, where the object is changing direction)?


Yes . You got it !


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I picked up these at Walmart myself they work well, but my accuracy from 20 feet is still shaky on them only hitting about 60% of the time. There are times I want to go back to cans lol.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shoot Treefork!! I have to try those foam golf balls, I use sometimes the plastic training golf balls like in this video :






but i don't like those plastic balls very much because in front of the catch box the ammo bounces too much, for sure with those foam balls it will work better.

Take care and happy fishing 

Volp


----------

